# EB4 or EB8



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

In the market to determine whether i should buy an EB4 or an EB8. The price difference between the two is $54. As some of you guys know i have moved my sump to the basement wherein i also moved my Apex with its EB8 downstairs since most of the equipment being controlled is in my sump area...i still have a couple outlets available if i need to use it for anything in or around my sump...Since i moved the sump i wanted to have some outlets accessible for my display as well...Currently i have radions,T5 and Vortechs on my display plugged on seperate strips. I will be using WXM to control my Radions and Vortechs so they wont be connected to EB outlets..Keeping this in mind i would like to know if i should get an EB4 because the most i will be using it for is to control my T5 (On and Off at particular times) and my canopy fans..That still gives me 2 outlets available on EB4...What do you guys think in your opinion...Is getting an EB8 WORTH IT or looking at my needs i should go with EB4 and save $54..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The pragmatic: an EB4 is fine and I cant think of what else you would "need" for the other 2 outlets.

The rationalizing addict: your are already in for at least $160, what's another $54 and have 6vs 2 extra? Would suck if you needed more and drop another $160.

Sitting down, wipe the sweat off my forehead, a drink to calm my nerves and really think this over in every conceivable scenario...

EB4 if its going to be the "forever" set-up
EB8 if you are considering a significant upgrade in the next few years.

If you aren't in a rush just live with the timers and wait for an EB8 to come up for sale or run extension cord to the fishroom to the EB8 if you have any spare outlets.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

wtac said:


> The pragmatic: an EB4 is fine and I cant think of what else you would "need" for the other 2 outlets.
> 
> The rationalizing addict: your are already in for at least $160, what's another $54 and have 6vs 2 extra? Would suck if you needed more and drop another $160.
> 
> ...


Great response...you are right i wont rush for now just wait in to see if any EB8 shows up untill than i am ok with the one timer i use for my T5 HO double strip...For radions and Vortechs i will be using WXM anyways so no rush...You guys are awesome...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The main difference in EB4 and EB8 beside the obvious that one has 4 outlets and the other one has 8 outlets, all the outlets in EB4 are mechanical relays while there are only two on the EB8. For running low power devices (under 10w or so), only the mechanical relay ones are reliable!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Albert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

